# Academia para Sistemas de Visión Embebidas



## Hellmut1956 (Sep 1, 2016)

Como siempre vuelve a ocurrir, leyendo las diversas revistas técnicas en formato electrónico, me encuentro con recursos que creo que son de interés para aquellos interesados en la materia. Hoy les quiero dar el enlace a la "Embedded Vision Academy".

Esta academia tiene como objetivo el ofrecer de forma gratuita la posibilidad de aprender, también presentando herramientas relacionadas, que capaciten la comunidad de ingenieros en todo el mundo, a capacitarse en el tema de utilizar tales conocimientos para sistemas de visión inteligente.

Fin de la noticia! Esto vuelve a ser un ejemplo, a mi opinión personal, que ramas tecnológicas tienen una gran demanda de especialistas y que faltan. Así buscan generar especialistas, requerimiento para que una rama tecnológica pueda crecer y generar ingresos para aquellos activos en ese sector. Que maravilla para todo interesado, el poder acceder recursos para adquirir maestría.


----------

